

Apple's 'iTV' to dominate high-end TVs, other vendors in 'crisis mode' - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/23/apples-itv-to-dominate-high-end-tv-market-while-other-vendors-are-in-crisis-mode/

======
kaolinite
Why is this on Hacker News? It's consumer orientated, not hacker or startup
orientated. Stop with the spam.

~~~
kemper
You're totally right. Developers should have no interest in the television
that will bring apps to the forefront of the living room, succeeding where
Google and others have failed. Why would hackers want to develop for another
massively successful category of iOS products?

My mistake.

~~~
kaolinite
Ah, well that's different. A detailed post with specifics of the technologies
involved, information on any differences between platforms, new UI concepts
that will be introduced, things that will be exclusive to the TV, etc - that
would be useful. However this post is just for consumers, talking about
rumours, price, etc, with a few quotes from industry execs scattered around.

An article on launch day, fine, but this article does not have any information
that will likely benefit people on HackerNews and is likely detrimental,
causing information clutter. At this point, we all know that Apple are likely
to launch a TV, let's hear more about it when they actually launch it.

